# Pb de lecture vidéo en stream avec MAC



## laurjol (13 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis webmaster et j'ai un soucis avec des internautes sous mac.
J'aurais besoin de la communauté MAC pour essayez de m'aider à corriger un problème de lectur de vidéo sur un site .. etant moi meme uniquement sous PC.

Voilà, je propose des vidéos codées en H264 (.MP4) - petites vidéos (320x240 px). Ces vidéos une fois encodées par MENCODER, je bouge les METADATA de la fin du fichier vidéo au début du fichier vidéo crée. Ceci afin que la vidéo démarre dans la player avant son chargement complet (PSeudo Streaming)

Je les lis sur le web avec le player JWPLAYER ensuite.

Sous PC, aucun soucis, mais alors, sous MAC, j'ai des dizaines d'internautes me disant que les vidéos sont illisibles chez eux ... POurquoi, j'en sais rien .. Ils ont totu essayé à priori : mise à jour de flash, essayez SAFARI, FIREFOX .. rien n'y fait ..

Un idée ?

Merci,

Laurent


----------



## macaccro (13 Mars 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Pouvez-vous nous mettre un lien pour voir ce qu'il en est ?

La vidéo est donc au format FLV si vous nous dites que les utilisateurs Mac ont mis à jour Flash player


----------



## laurjol (16 Mars 2009)

Non elles sont en .mp4. C'est possible grâce au codec h264 que les dernières versions de flash player prennent en charge

Voici un lien vers une page d'exemple de vidéo http://www.club-sexyloo.com/testvideo/ (je ne peux pas mettre de lien direct vers une vidéo du site car leur accès nécéssite un abonnement)

Ce qui me parait le plus étrange dans cette histoire, c'est que seuls les utilisateurs de mac soient touchés alors que mp4 est un format d'apple...


----------



## richard-deux (17 Mars 2009)

laurjol a dit:


> Non elles sont en .mp4. C'est possible grâce au codec h264 que les dernières versions de flash player prennent en charge
> 
> Voici un lien vers une page d'exemple de vidéo http://www.club-sexyloo.com/testvideo/ (je ne peux pas mettre de lien direct vers une vidéo du site car leur accès nécéssite un abonnement)
> 
> Ce qui me parait le plus étrange dans cette histoire, c'est que seuls les utilisateurs de mac soient touchés alors que mp4 est un format d'apple...



Il manque le fichier _overlay.swf_ pour visionner ta video test. :rateau:


----------



## laurjol (17 Mars 2009)

:rose:
c'est rectifié


----------



## richard-deux (18 Mars 2009)

laurjol a dit:


> :rose:
> c'est rectifié



Et bien maintenant ta vidéo fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## laurjol (18 Mars 2009)

c'est quand même étrange parce que le fameux overlay.swf n'était pas manquant sur le site, je l'avais juste oublié en faisant la page d'exemple pour vous montrer. Bref, apparemment, certains utilisateurs de mac seulement n'arrivent pas à afficher les vidéos... Personne n'a une idée d'où peut venir le problème ?


----------



## laurjol (19 Mars 2009)

Je fais un petit UP

Si vous pouviez tester la vidéo et si ça ne marche pas me dire quel OS vous avez avec quel navigateur, ça serait super sympa

merci d'avance


----------



## j_90 (2 Avril 2009)

Salut tout le monde ! Je suis nouveau dans le monde des macs et j'ai aussi un petit probleme avec la lecture de videos en streaming ...
Ce n'est pas un probleme de codec , c'est juste qu'arivé a un moment le chargement s'arrete comme si il n'y avais plus d'espace disque alors que ce n'est pas le cas , j'ai même vidé le cache mais rien y fais ... Comment faire ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Trulex (3 Avril 2009)

moi j'ai le même problème...je n'arrive pas par exemple à lire cette vidéo en stream: mms://195.222.33.198:7071

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider à trouver une solution ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

j_90 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde ! Je suis nouveau dans le monde des macs et j'ai aussi un petit probleme avec la lecture de videos en streaming ...
> Ce n'est pas un probleme de codec , c'est juste qu'arivé a un moment le chargement s'arrete comme si il n'y avais plus d'espace disque alors que ce n'est pas le cas , j'ai même vidé le cache mais rien y fais ... Comment faire ?
> Merci d'avance



Sur quel site ?



Trulex a dit:


> moi j'ai le même problème...je n'arrive pas par exemple à lire cette vidéo en stream: mms://195.222.33.198:7071
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider à trouver une solution ?
> 
> Merci



As-tu essayé de l'ouvrir avec VLC ?


----------



## Brr (3 Avril 2009)

Les vidéos en streaming s'arrêtent toutes après environ 10 minutes et redémarrent automatiquement au début.
Elles démarrent avec Quick Time Player.
Je cherche à mettre VLC par défaut pour le streaming. Mais je ne sais pas comment faire puisque, dans ce cas, je n'ai pas contrôle sur le fichier à ouvrir.

COMMENT FAIRE pour déclarer VLC par défaut sur le streaming ?.......


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Toute l'aide ici.


----------



## Brr (3 Avril 2009)

Merci Corentin

Mais j'avais déjà vu ce fichier d'aide et je ne peux rien en faire.
Je ne cherche pas à "diffuser" ni "enregistrer" un flux !!!!!

S'il y a une ligne de commande à passer pour simplement lire par défaut toutes les videos avec VLC quelle est cette ligne et comment la passer ? (je débute tout à fait sur Mac !)


----------



## Trulex (3 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sur quel site ?
> 
> 
> 
> As-tu essayé de l'ouvrir avec VLC ?



Oui, j'ai essayé mais ça ne veut pas démarrer... existe-t-il peut-être un autre player ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------




Brr a dit:


> Merci Corentin
> 
> Mais j'avais déjà vu ce fichier d'aide et je ne peux rien en faire.
> Je ne cherche pas à "diffuser" ni "enregistrer" un flux !!!!!
> ...



Utilise Firefox pour ouvrir ton lien multimédia ainsi, tu pourrais choisir le programme avec lequel tu souhaites ouvrir le lien...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Brr a dit:


> Merci Corentin
> 
> Mais j'avais déjà vu ce fichier d'aide et je ne peux rien en faire.
> Je ne cherche pas à "diffuser" ni "enregistrer" un flux !!!!!



Par ici.



Trulex a dit:


> Oui, j'ai essayé mais ça ne veut pas démarrer... existe-t-il peut-être un autre player ?



MPlayer mais ce n'est pas normal que VLC ne se lance pas.
Télécharge la dernière version et avant cela vire les fichiers qui se trouvent dans le dossier Preferences dans ta bibliothèque personnel.


----------



## Brr (15 Avril 2009)

Trulex a dit:


> Oui, j'ai essayé mais ça ne veut pas démarrer... existe-t-il peut-être un autre player ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------
> 
> ...



J'utilise Firefox. Idem : c'est Quick Time Player qui démarre systématiquement.
Si je lance VLC et que je saisis l'adresse du lien réseau du streaming, VLC tente de démarrer : le système passe de "lecture" à "stop" sans arrêt, simultanémant, mais le streaming ne démarre jamais.


----------

